# Square Credit Card Processing



## ikindred (May 12, 2011)

I am considering using Square for credit card processing and wanted to know if anyone else is using them and what are their experiences with it.


----------



## nursenancy (May 12, 2011)

I have been using square on my Droid for a few months and am very pleased with it.  I have had zero problems.  for me it's the perfect solution as I can accept payments anywhere I have phone service, and as I have verizon, that is just about anywhere.


----------



## ikindred (May 12, 2011)

I have a Droid also and I am seriously thinking of getting the service because the fees are reasonable.


----------



## Deda (May 12, 2011)

I use it on my iPhone. Works great.


----------



## KateCosmetics (May 28, 2011)

Just started using this; love it!  It takes a little while to get the hang of sliding a card through, but overall, it works great!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 29, 2011)

Square rocks.  Been using it for 3 months now and strongly recommend it to anyone with a smartphone who sells on the road.  I just wish they had some web tools too, it would be nice to use it for my website as well.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 1, 2011)

How do you get your payment after you process the credit card?


----------



## Deda (Jun 1, 2011)

It's transferred nightly into your checking/savings acct. Without that pesky .35 cent fee. It's all very fast. Receipts for Saturday's purchases are available in my bank of America account by Tuesday morning. 

No way will I ever go back to propay. I know this saves me more than $100 a year. Plus, since the card os dinged instantly, I don't have to go home and run the cards. No chance of a declined payment.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 1, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> It's transferred nightly into your checking/savings acct. Without that pesky .35 cent fee. It's all very fast. Receipts for Saturday's purchases are available in my bank of America account by Tuesday morning.
> 
> No way will I ever go back to propay. I know this saves me more than $100 a year. Plus, since the card os dinged instantly, I don't have to go home and run the cards. No chance of a declined payment.


I see. I didn't realize til now that you have to have your checking account verified.


----------



## Melharma (Jun 8, 2011)

I gust got signed up for Square and awaiting my swiper thing in the mail.  I use iphone, and the sign up for it was so quick and simple.  Anxious to start using it!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you use a stylus to have the customer sign? I've read somewhere that your customers can use a finger, but wouldn't that come out too thick to read?


----------



## Deda (Jun 9, 2011)

No. A finger works great. Most customers are surprised to see how easy it is to use.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> No. A finger works great. Most customers are surprised to see how easy it is to use.


Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## Bukawww (Jun 14, 2011)

What did you choose as far as 'use' - Individual?  Beauty?  I dunno...non of them really fit.


----------



## Melharma (Jun 18, 2011)

```
What did you choose as far as 'use' - Individual? Beauty? I dunno...non of them really fit.
```

I just signed up as individual, but I don't thin it really matters


----------



## Melharma (Jun 18, 2011)

```
What did you choose as far as 'use' - Individual? Beauty? I dunno...non of them really fit.
```

I just signed up as individual, but I don't thin it really matters


----------



## lioness (Jun 26, 2011)

SO going to get this it sounds great...I lost a few sales today because they spent all their cash...thanks guys


----------

